# Braided line size



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a Daiwa coastal 153H that I have 30lb powerpro on it.Anyone using this reel have you been able to go to 15 or 20lb test without any problems?Thanks!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

On baitcasters I fish 30lb braid and on my inshore spinning reels all shimano 3000's I use 10lb braid.


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

You will be fine with 10 or 15. Just cast easy until you figure out how your combo handles it. Super windy days get tricky if you get impatient or if the boats spinning around a bunch, but the benefits outweigh the few challenges in my opinion


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

cheshirekev said:


> You will be fine with 10 or 15. Just cast easy until you figure out how your combo handles it. Super windy days get tricky if you get impatient or if the boats spinning around a bunch, but the benefits outweigh the few challenges in my opinion


I have one baitcaster with 30 lb braid and two others with 20 lb braid each. I think that the 30 lb braid performs as well on baitcasters as the 20 lb braid. I don't think that there is much difference in casting distance on baitcasters spooled with 12 lb mono and those spooled with 20-30 lb briad.

Spinning reels is a whole different story. I can cast much further with 10 lb braid than I can with 20 lb braid or 12 lb mono.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I use all spinning rods because my hands are too big to work a baitcaster properly (except the bigger saltwater versions) and I learned to use 20 lb with bigger bass in freshwater, and with many saltwater being toothy critters, I will stick with 20lb Power Pro.


----------

